# What are you paying for fuel per gallon ? I seen it for 310 a gallon here two days ago Thanks Joe



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is a pix my step son took in Richmond, Ca. 
In the background is the Chevron Richmond Refinery.
Less than a quarter mile away.
Shipping costs?
Nope.
Democrats.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Speaking of myths..... the Keystone Pipeline is alive and well today, yesterday and tomorrow. Stop with the Biden is responsible for gas prices rising because of the pipeline. 
It is the KEYSTONE XL project that was suspended not the Keystone Pipeline from Canada to the Gulf of Mexico. The XL is still in dispute and may be kaboshed. 
As for the gas prices.... historically the real culprit are the greedy gas producers who somehow find a way to increase the price of fuel just before memorial day and the beginning of summer when people tend to drive more.
Here in southern California they always manage, just like clockwork, to shut down refineries for "maintenance" reasons just about those times to add to the cost. 

If Biden has that kind of power in just 60 some days, just think what can be accomplished if he really had that kind of power.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> If Biden has that kind of power in just 60 some days, just think what can be accomplished if he really had that kind of power.


Biden doesn't have any power.
He's a puppet.
A mouth piece.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

3.19 is the cheapest in Portland, up about $1 since November when “the president not responsible for high gas prices” cancelled all drilling and fracking on federal lands. Prices will continue to rise as oil output falls, and we have to buy more foreign oil at a higher price. You’re right, the pipeline isn’t the issue. But not allowing drilling and fracking certainly contributes to higher gas prices.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Biden doesn't have any power.


now do Trump, please.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

$3.20 here in Utah. 

Secretly, I don't mind them going up. I get 40mpg so even a dollar increase only changes my overhead from about $6.25 per 100 miles to $8.75. However, there are a surprisingly high number of mid-sized and larger SUV's and even pickup trucks that I see doing RS that might think twice when gas prices go up and they're getting <20mpg. 

That's me being kind of a dick. But in reality, it doesn't matter what I think. It's not going to somehow change things.

Also, for those blaming Biden - gas prices have gone up and down regardless of the POTUS. I lean right politically but Biden isn't to blame here. That's the equivalent of all the folks on the left blaming Trump for every death from covid, which is ridiculous.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Covid came from China. You’re right. Not trumps fault. Oil comes from the ground. If you don’t let people get it out of the ground, it can’t be made into gas. So... if we can’t blame Biden for not being able to drill for oil, who is to blame???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> if we can't blame Biden for not being able to drill for oil, who is to blame???


other countries, maybe? sheesh.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Covid came from China. You're right. Not trumps fault. Oil comes from the ground. If you don't let people get it out of the ground, it can't be made into gas. So... if we can't blame Biden for not being able to drill for oil, who is to blame???


I suppose the question is (and I admit I'm somewhat ignorant on the subject) "Why is the price of oil going up?"

My understanding was that it was largely due to OPEC cutting production and oil consumption creeping up, not the current administration clamping down on oil production. Maybe I'm incorrect?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> Covid came from China. You're right. Not trumps fault. Oil comes from the ground. If you don't let people get it out of the ground, it can't be made into gas. So... if we can't blame Biden for not being able to drill for oil, who is to blame???


If you gotta ask ... you aint __________. (fill in the blank)

It's TRUMPs fault, of course.
And always will be.

I am advancing slowly thru the "Trumpster Re-education Course". I have learned that in case of a multiple choice test, and you don't know the answer guess C. If it's a bad scenario the answer is Trump. If it's a good one, pick the most prominent socialists.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

losiglow said:


> I suppose the question is (and I admit I'm somewhat ignorant on the subject) "Why is the price of oil going up?"
> 
> My understanding was that it was largely due to OPEC cutting production and oil consumption creeping up, not the current administration clamping down on oil production. Maybe I'm incorrect?


If aloud to drink our own oil, we don't even need opec oil. Their cutting production wouldn't affect us if we were aloud to drill. Biden stopped new oil leases, and right away the price because to spike. So yeah, opec jumped at the chance to cut production, and now we have no choice but to pay higher prices to our enemies, so they can finance terror.



TobyD said:


> If aloud to drink our own oil, we don't even need opec oil. Their cutting production wouldn't affect us if we were aloud to drill. Biden stopped new oil leases, and right away the price because to spike. So yeah, opec jumped at the chance to cut production, and now we have no choice but to pay higher prices to our enemies, so they can finance terror.


Oops. Drill* not drink &#129315;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Google is your friend,

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ampaign-promise-on-fracking-no-heres-why/amp/
sometimes.



TobyD said:


> 3.19 is the cheapest in Portland, up about $1 since November when "the president not responsible for high gas prices" cancelled all drilling and fracking on federal lands. Prices will continue to rise as oil output falls, and we have to buy more foreign oil at a higher price. You're right, the pipeline isn't the issue. But not allowing drilling and fracking certainly contributes to higher gas prices.


So does exporting oil,

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ch...s-Texas-ships-out-80-of-nation-s-13696641.php
WHY are we exporting oil when the price of gasoline is so high?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Biden doesn't have any power.
> He's a puppet.
> A mouth piece.


*Q*


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThankTrump 
For losing 😂

If he had done what he said he was going to do he would’ve won by a landslide


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Google is your friend,
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ampaign-promise-on-fracking-no-heres-why/amp/
> sometimes.
> ...


When it comes to fuel prices, a lot of low information Americans just do not have a clue how gas prices work.

For starters, any and all crude oil produced in this country goes directly into the world spot market. From Huston, the crude from Canada via the Keystone Pipeline goes directly into the spot market physically. 
No it's not Biden or that despicable incompetent baboon we had the last 4 years that dictates the prices.

I reckon the trumplets thought the crude oil pumped from fracking or the conventional way, go to the neighborhood oil store just like a local farmers avocado stand.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> *Q*


You just may be ,,, Q-less.










Buy a vowel ...

.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I reckon the trumplets thought the crude oil pumped from fracking or the conventional way, go to the neighborhood oil store just like a local farmers avocado stand


Wait, what? It doesn't???


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Big Lou said:


> When it comes to fuel prices, a lot of low information Americans just do not have a clue how gas prices work.
> 
> For starters, any and all crude oil produced in this country goes directly into the world spot market. From Huston, the crude from Canada via the Keystone Pipeline goes directly into the spot market physically.
> No it's not Biden or that despicable incompetent baboon we had the last 4 years that dictates the prices.
> ...


Coming from the guy that can't spell Houston &#129315;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Coming from the guy that can't spell Houston &#129315;


Guess the requirements for The Grammar Police are really low nowadays...? &#129300; Usually the one acting as one should be pretty proficient, but not this time.:roflmao:


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

[HEADING=2]What are you paying for fuel per gallon ?[/HEADING]
I pay $0.105 per kiloWatthour, which at 33 kWh per gallon works out to $3.47 / gallon equivalent... but at about 140 miles per gallon equivalent, my fuel cost is 2-1/2 cents per mile, which works out quite well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TobyD said:


> Coming from the guy that can't spell Houston &#129315;


I would not go there if I were you.

Allowed, not aloud.

&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Biden doesn't have any power.
> He's a puppet.
> A mouth piece.


presidents have little power over actual economics

Gas prices are going up because oil companies know that you will pay more.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

losiglow said:


> $3.20 here in Utah.
> 
> Secretly, I don't mind them going up. I get 40mpg so even a dollar increase only changes my overhead from about $6.25 per 100 miles to $8.75. However, there are a surprisingly high number of mid-sized and larger SUV's and even pickup trucks that I see doing RS that might think twice when gas prices go up and they're getting <20mpg.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, lets make it 10$ per gallon.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> presidents have little power over actual economics
> 
> Gas prices are going up because oil companies know that you will pay more.


It's not the only industry that is chompin at the bit ... so to speak.
I saw an interview somewhere on TV; the guy was CEO of Delta (I think) and he said that they are looking forward to the end of restrictions because "we see a huge pent up demand AND a huge influx of un-needed money."
He later said that "The time to travel inexpensively will soon be over."

He didn't actually say it, but he was referring to gov't cheese.
He wants some of that cheese money.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It's not the only industry that is chompin at the bit ... so to speak.
> I saw an interview somewhere on TV; the guy was CEO of Delta (I think) and he said that they are looking forward to the end of restrictions because "we see a huge pent up demand AND a huge influx of un-needed money."
> He later said that "The time to travel inexpensively will soon be over."
> 
> ...


Your weird interpretation.is worthy of @tohunt4me .

Enjoy your insanity


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
> My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
> There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
> Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


$2.39 a galllon for Shell with my 10 cent a gallon discount !
Seems to go up every few days !



UberBastid said:


> Biden doesn't have any power.
> He's a puppet.
> A mouth piece.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

About .27 a gallon for my diesel


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I want to comment .
They can pump the fuel prices for memorial day. 
Sorry to say back when it was 4 dollars a gallon people did not go on vacations or camping so on what is huge here for memorial day. 
And the corona virus loss of higher paying jobs . Watch for a depression . Stock market crash all the good stuff. 
My only concerns are my video games lol .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> My only concerns are my video games lol .


You video games will be just fine.
There just won't be any electricity.
Unless you get a generator.
And then, you'll need some $8 a gallon gas.

Just like Somalia.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You just may be ,,, Q-less.
> 
> View attachment 578679
> 
> ...


Nope...
You know who you are!



kingcorey321 said:


> I want to comment .
> They can pump the fuel prices for memorial day.
> Sorry to say back when it was 4 dollars a gallon people did not go on vacations or camping so on what is huge here for memorial day.
> And the corona virus loss of higher paying jobs . Watch for a depression . Stock market crash all the good stuff.
> My only concerns are my video games lol .


And life as we know it will cease to exist!
Pandemonium will reign supreme.
The streets will be uninhabitable!

Oh the humanity!

Wait... I saw that series already. 











TobyD said:


> Coming from the guy that can't spell Houston &#129315;


As I indicated....
low information!


----------



## NYCguy2020 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TobyD said:


> If aloud to drink our own oil, we don't even need opec oil. Their cutting production wouldn't affect us if we were aloud to drill. Biden stopped new oil leases, and right away the price because to spike. So yeah, opec jumped at the chance to cut production, and now we have no choice but to pay higher prices to our enemies, so they can finance terror.
> 
> 
> Oops. Drill* not drink &#129315;


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

I love it!!! Let's get to 10 per gallon!

I love it!!! Let's get to 10 per gallon!

I love it!!! Let's get to 10 per gallon!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

If you convert Litres to Gallons and CAD to USD, we are currently paying US$3.84 per gallon in TORONTO.
Conversely, if you are driving on electrons at off-peak home retail electricity, the equivalent cost for electricity to drive the same distance is about USD$0.50 per gallon.
We have expensive gas, and cheap electricity up here. EV is an easy choice.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Nope...
> You know who you are!
> 
> 
> ...


If this goes on. I will have to play my video games local not live vs others OMG !


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Oops. Drill* not drink &#129315;


I hear drinking oil (with bleach) cures COVID?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I hear drinking oil (with bleach) cures COVID?


Actually
It could cause combustion . . .

Need an " Accident " ?
















A "Little Bird" told me . . .


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Speaking of myths..... the Keystone Pipeline is alive and well today, yesterday and tomorrow. Stop with the Biden is responsible for gas prices rising because of the pipeline.
> It is the KEYSTONE XL project that was suspended not the Keystone Pipeline from Canada to the Gulf of Mexico. The XL is still in dispute and may be kaboshed.
> As for the gas prices.... historically the real culprit are the greedy gas producers who somehow find a way to increase the price of fuel just before memorial day and the beginning of summer when people tend to drive more.
> Here in southern California they always manage, just like clockwork, to shut down refineries for "maintenance" reasons just about those times to add to the cost.
> ...


Same exact thing happened when Obama was elected.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> Same exact thing happened when Obama was elected.


Biden is getting his butt whipped by stairs lately . . . .

One Small mis step for man
One Giant stumble for United States.


----------



## nosedeyknot (Mar 22, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> It's not the only industry that is chompin at the bit ... so to speak.
> I saw an interview somewhere on TV; the guy was CEO of Delta (I think) and he said that they are looking forward to the end of restrictions because "we see a huge pent up demand AND a huge influx of un-needed money."
> He later said that "The time to travel inexpensively will soon be over."
> 
> ...


flights still 20 bucks, 50 bucks from la to miami into june lmao
the uber to the hotel or airport costs more
its cool to travel i guess where ya gonna go what ya gonna do?
go to a game? concert? convention? still none of those
no intenational left, got your health passport lol fail your test pay for your own quarintine

dont think ill ever fly again not worth the invasion and rights being trampled on
20 dollar tickets means just shut the ef down that doesnt even pay the 2 flight attendents geez
but bailed out again instead of nationalized which wouldnt change my mind but industries that cant make profits decade after decade and need to be bailed out every decade arent doing real business


----------



## nosedeyknot (Mar 22, 2021)

always goes up prior to spring break and companies arent stupid everyone got a check

so thats alot of $1399 TVs or bundles for sale and everything price will go up some, and loys of $299 deals for the 300 pua crowd

especially when its an algo dara k rubbin his hands together like birdman or mr burns

turn that dial up....% or whatever the brogrammed algo says is best method of fraud
few more bucks per ride or pennies per gallon with million rides adds up

drain these peoples checks of as much as possible before walmart, amazon, or the landlord(banks) get it
same with the gas pumps
its juts a dial they turn up and down when it suits them


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Cost of living will only go up. If you don't plan for it, you'll be poor and complaining all your life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AcAmt


nosedeyknot said:


> flights still 20 bucks, 50 bucks from la to miami into june lmao
> the uber to the hotel or airport costs more
> its cool to travel i guess where ya gonna go what ya gonna do?
> go to a game? concert? convention? still none of those
> ...


Amtrack. & Greyhound subsidised also.

Hows Agenda 21 going to happen WITHOUT Govt. Bailouts !?!?



amazinghl said:


> Cost of living will only go up. If you don't plan for it, you'll be poor and complaining all your life.


Until the EUTHANASIA VAN ARRIVES.
YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY WILL BE TRADED FOR " FREE COLLEGE".

THE INSECT HIVE WILL THROW YOU OUT WHEN YOU ARE POST PROCUCTIVE !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Cost of living will only go up. If you don't plan for it, you'll be poor and complaining all your life.


How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


STASH STUFF EVERYWHERE !


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


Pay off as much debt as possible.
Don't buy 'toys' such as motorcycles, boats, campers.
Save at least enough to live without income for three months.
Savings should be 50% silver.
Learn a trade or skill that produces something and is in demand.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Covid came from China. You're right. Not trumps fault. Oil comes from the ground. If you don't let people get it out of the ground, it can't be made into gas. So... if we can't blame Biden for not being able to drill for oil, who is to blame???


Agreed..... Can't blame Trump for the Coronavirus for sure.
He is however, the blame for mishandling, neglecting, lying and causing the deaths of thousands of Americans which could have been avoided with something that all competent leaders have.....A PLAN.

As for the poor oil companies being denied the right to drill for oil in this country? Thousands and thousands of acres of pumping permits sit idle while they file for more permits. Are they in the business of collecting oil drilling permits or just in the business of drilling?












UberBastid said:


> Pay off as much debt as possible.
> Don't buy 'toys' such as motorcycles, boats, campers.
> Save at least enough to live without income for three months.
> Savings should be 50% silver.
> Learn a trade or skill that produces something and is in demand.


Sound advice..... not definitive, of course, but most on your list is not debatable.
Thanks



franksoprano said:


> Same exact thing happened when Obama was elected.


And your proof or link is What?



#1husler said:


> I hear drinking oil (with bleach) cures COVID?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


I propose that making more money will certainly help


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

You same idiots that are complaining that gas is above $3 per gallon are the same idiots that think it's OK for hamburgers to cost .49 cents, 10 chicken nuggets for $1.99 and gas should somehow be below $2.50.

This is why the people that sell the gas and serve you your .49 cent hamburger need 3 jobs just to make ends meet, one of which is driving for UBER and LYFT after they clock out of "work". Meanwhile, the assholes that run/own the companies that sell the .49 cent hamburger and $2.50 per gallon gas get more filthy rich every single day...

Bunch of gullible idiots, yea but blame "Joe"


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

amazinghl said:


> Cost of living will only go up. If you don't plan for it, you'll be poor and complaining all your life.


99.99 percent of Uber drivers. Soon there will be no middle class. Only two options, will you move up or down.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
> My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
> There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
> Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


We are up to $3.49 at Costco in my area... Average is around $3.57 though


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Smell My Finger said:


> Bunch of gullible idiots, yea but blame "Joe"


I have no idea why people hate Trump when Joe just seeks to one-up Trump at his own game. Whoever promises the biggest cheese gets the most votes. And I don't know why Trump lovers hate Biden. I guess they wanted some cheese but not THAT much cheese.

"Gimme free shat!" - Rallying cry of the new age.

Democrats and Republicans both agree to print more money far in excess of tax income year after year which will culminate in the wrecking of the US dollar. There are no fiscal conservatives. You can only choose between a fast train and a slow train to the train wreck.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I have no idea why people hate Trump when Joe just seeks to one-up Trump at his own game. Whoever promises the biggest cheese gets the most votes. And I don't know why Trump lovers hate Biden. I guess they wanted some cheese but not THAT much cheese.
> 
> "Gimme free shat!" - Rallying cry of the new age.
> 
> Democrats and Republicans both agree to print more money far in excess of tax income year after year which will culminate in the wrecking of the US dollar. There are no fiscal conservatives. You can only choose between a fast train and a slow train to the train wreck.


America is done.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Agreed..... Can't blame Trump for the Coronavirus for sure.
> He is however, the blame for mishandling, neglecting, lying and causing the deaths of thousands of Americans which could have been avoided with something that all competent leaders have.....A PLAN.
> 
> As for the poor oil companies being denied the right to drill for oil in this country? Thousands and thousands of acres of pumping permits sit idle while they file for more permits. Are they in the business of collecting oil drilling permits or just in the business of drilling?
> ...


Gingrich said Obama wants gasoline prices to get to the European levels of $9 or $10 a gallon, but that "he just wants it to be gradual." But that's not what Obama said. Rather, when asked in 2008 about then-$4 per gallon gasoline prices, and whether that could be a good thing to encourage people toward alternative energy, Obama responded that he "would have preferred a gradual adjustment" because "the fact that this is such a shock to American pocketbooks is not a good thing." He said nothing of wanting to goose gasoline prices to European levels, gradually or otherwise.

As I said, same thing happened when Obama took office in 2008. When we start seeing 4.00 gallon again, I really don't care because it will push me to get rid of my car which I was thinking of anyway, now food prices and many things will go up also so not very good President Biden, I am grateful for the pua extension and stimulus but don't let this happen.

https://www.factcheck.org/2012/03/obama-wanted-higher-gasoline-prices/


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have no idea why people hate Trump when Joe just seeks to one-up Trump at his own game. Whoever promises the biggest cheese gets the most votes. And I don't know why Trump lovers hate Biden. I guess they wanted some cheese but not THAT much cheese.
> 
> "Gimme free shat!" - Rallying cry of the new age.
> 
> Democrats and Republicans both agree to print more money far in excess of tax income year after year which will culminate in the wrecking of the US dollar. There are no fiscal conservatives. You can only choose between a fast train and a slow train to the train wreck.


The issue is that America stopped taxing the rich, and the middle class bore the load until it started to collapse in the early 2000s. Any time you mention a tax increase (to a Democrat or Republican) they put their fingers in their ears and yell "no no no no!" because they know it is a political kiss of death (Just ask George H.W. Bush)

Here is the USA tax rate (% of income paid to taxes on Y-Axis) by income bracket (X-axis)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly do you plan for the cost of living to go up, besides just planning to be more frugal?


Improving your worth to make more money: get skill, certification, trade, education, and/or whatever. I don't know what your strength is so you'll have to figure it out.

This lady buys off grind land for cheap and build tiny home and rent it out on airbnb. She got 4 properties on airbnb and with just those passive incomes, I'm pretty sure she is set for life.





https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/8794484?guests=1&adults=1


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Improving your worth to make more money: get skill, certification, trade, education, and/or whatever. I don't know what your strength is so you'll have to figure it out.


I have skill! I can drive a car. I'm set! :wink:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I have skill! I can drive a car. I'm set! :wink:


Wanna Race?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I have no idea why people hate Trump when Joe just seeks to one-up Trump at his own game. Whoever promises the biggest cheese gets the most votes. And I don't know why Trump lovers hate Biden. I guess they wanted some cheese but not THAT much cheese.
> 
> "Gimme free shat!" - Rallying cry of the new age.
> 
> Democrats and Republicans both agree to print more money far in excess of tax income year after year which will culminate in the wrecking of the US dollar. There are no fiscal conservatives. You can only choose between a fast train and a slow train to the train wreck.


"When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic."


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I have skill! I can drive a car. I'm set! :wink:


You and 231,652,000 other drivers in US.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Gingrich said Obama wants gasoline prices to get to the European levels of $9 or $10 a gallon, but that "he just wants it to be gradual." But that's not what Obama said. Rather, when asked in 2008 about then-$4 per gallon gasoline prices, and whether that could be a good thing to encourage people toward alternative energy, Obama responded that he "would have preferred a gradual adjustment" because "the fact that this is such a shock to American pocketbooks is not a good thing." He said nothing of wanting to goose gasoline prices to European levels, gradually or otherwise.
> 
> As I said, same thing happened when Obama took office in 2008. When we start seeing 4.00 gallon again, I really don't care because it will push me to get rid of my car which I was thinking of anyway, now food prices and many things will go up also so not very good President Biden, I am grateful for the pua extension and stimulus but don't let this happen.
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2012/03/obama-wanted-higher-gasoline-prices/


In 2008 while Trump was still in office, he got lucky with the pandemic causing the demand to go down. When Obama took office in 2009 the gas was around $2.49.

You're starting to see the demand for gas rising because the A-Team is in charge along with his first string crew that spurs confidence in the economy. Simple supply and demand.

The two republicans, Gingrich and Chu are your quotes?

As the article said, GW Bush had nothing to do with the gas prices going down during his tenure just as Obama and Trump do not control the world gas market. Did the price of gas go to $10.00 a gallon during Obama tenure as predicted by the quotes in that article? *You tell me!*



amazinghl said:


> Improving your worth to make more money: get skill, certification, trade, education, and/or whatever. I don't know what your strength is so you'll have to figure it out.
> 
> This lady buys off grind land for cheap and build tiny home and rent it out on airbnb. She got 4 properties on airbnb and with just those passive incomes, I'm pretty sure she is set for life.
> 
> ...


I have a motorhome with three times more solar panels.
I'll pass.

I like what she did to the place though.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> In 2008 while Trump was still in office, he got lucky with the pandemic causing the demand to go down. When Obama took office in 2009 the gas was around $2.49.
> 
> You're starting to see the demand for gas rising because the A-Team is in charge along with his first string crew that spurs confidence in the economy. Simple supply and demand.
> 
> ...


2008 Trump still in office, go smoke another one, you hard lefties are a serous problem, the truth doesn't matter I get it, if we got rid of the far left and far right would be 10 times the country.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> 2008 Trump still in office, go smoke another one, you hard lefties are a serous problem, the truth doesn't matter I get it, if we got rid of the far left and far right would be 10 times the country.


Since we're on the Righties ability to tell the truth, January 20th 2009. * Smoke that!*


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> 2008 Trump still in office, go smoke another one, you hard lefties are a serous problem, the truth doesn't matter I get it, if we got rid of the far left and far right would be 10 times the country.


That's just a typo. he isn't a time or dimension traveler like @tohunt4me

Jumping all over a typo is as bad as freaking out over a mispel.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> That's just a typo. he isn't a time or dimension traveler like @tohunt4me
> 
> Jumping all over a typo is as bad as freaking out over a mispel.


Always pushing your agenda pretty soon gas prices 5.00 gallon because this is what you lefties want, just like Obama said, if it were gradual much better, but he wanted it and Biden just like him of course, I am wondering who their bosses are probably Soros and friends.

You think you got all the answers but screwing this country up beyond repair.

I can't stand either party this is for sure but the left ha ha ha, the embarrassment the US can't shake.

Between transvestites on girls sports teams in school to BLM the complete BS movement, you are disgusting..............................

Just watching cable TV is painful with the stupid commercials with every race under the sun in one family, ha ha ha, pathetic..........

If I ever traveled lets say Europe I would pretend to be Canadian and I can't stand them either you are so embarrassing.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Taxes are the primary thing that the government does to affect fuel prices and they haven't changed recently. Right now demand for crude is up due to the relaxing of covid restrictions around the world and in the US refining capacity was affected by the storms in the gulf area. Only idiots think whoever is President is responsible for fuel prices. Gas has actually started to drop, if only slightly, in my area.

Please remember though, cheap fuel isn't a right, any more than cheap housing or free healthcare are. If you want a full-sized truck or SUV, then be prepared to pay the costs. If you are a rideshare driver whining about how this affects your livelihood my heart bleeds for you. Most businesses are affected by this, most through higher shipping costs due to fuel and just imagine what the already hammered airline industry is going through.

The solution is to get away from fossil fuels, we've known about this for a long time and we have the means to do it. It's time to actually do it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I saw a line item on a piece of equipment I ordered.

FUEL SURCHARGE (0.5%) = $47.50

Can an Uber driver charge a fuel surcharge?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> He is a far left moron.
> 
> Always pushing your agenda pretty soon gas prices 5.00 gallon because this is what you lefties want, just like Obama said, if it were gradual much better, but he wanted it and Biden just like him of course, I am wondering who their bosses are probably Soros and friends.
> 
> ...












Carry on.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 579615
> 
> 
> Carry on.


The most screwed up society in the world, 90% aholes and dummies.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> He is a far left moron.
> 
> Always pushing your agenda pretty soon gas prices 5.00 gallon because this is what you lefties want, just like Obama said, if it were gradual much better, but he wanted it and Biden just like him of course, I am wondering who their bosses are probably Soros and friends.
> 
> ...


Now it time for insults? That's the Truplet way of a conversation?
Story time.....
I've been to Europe several times and I didn't let them know I was from USA. Once Mrs BigLou and I were enjoying a drink on the first level of the Eiffel Tower. It was empty and the bartenders ask me if I'm Americano amd I said yes. They looked at me and said with both with thumbs down. "BUSH NO GOOD". I gave them a stare and said "YES BUSH NO GOOD" with my thumbs down. Got a free round. After that I went incognito.

I love the issues that concern you the most.....Girls bathrooms, BLM and cable tv. 
Not insurrection, domestics terrorism and the hate they promote? I didn't think so.

We sir are on the opposite sides of America. Me...I'm an American who loves this country and have paid my dues. YOU?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Now it time for insults? That's the Truplet way of a conversation?
> Story time.....
> I've been to Europe several times and I didn't let them know I was from USA. Once Mrs BigLou and I were enjoying a drink on the first level of the Eiffel Tower. It was empty and the bartenders ask me if I'm Americano amd I said yes. They looked at me and said with both with thumbs down. "BUSH NO GOOD". I gave them a stare and said "YES BUSH NO GOOD" with my thumbs down. Got a free round. After that I went incognito.
> 
> ...


You are right I hate the freaking place, more POS per mile than anywhere on earth, don't bother you are now being ignored.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> The most screwed up society in the world, 90% aholes and dummies.


70%


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> You are right I hate the freaking place, more POS per mile than anywhere on earth, don't bother you are now being ignored.


good idea weakling


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> You are right I hate the freaking place, more POS per mile than anywhere on earth, don't bother you are now being ignored.


You clearly are not world traveled.

Or internet savvy.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Remember when gas was well below $2.00 per gallon just eleven months ago? I remember that well. I also remember, you'd put on the Uber app and wouldn't get a ping for five hours straight. Now, I put on the Uber app, and it pings within five seconds. If I don't like that ping, I can reject it without worrying. Another ping will be 10 seconds away, at the most.

A funny thing happens when the economy rebounds. People start going places, which necessitates gas, which drives up demand, which drives up prices. How many people here want to go back to the economy of no pings for hours but very cheap gas to put in a car that stays parked?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here in San Diego....And this is Costco


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

In Houston, I paid about $1.69 a gallon last Christmas. Yesterday, I paid $2.39 a gallon.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> In Houston, I paid about $1.69 a gallon last Christmas. Yesterday, I paid $2.39 a gallon.


Dow Jones closed at 30,155 on Christmas Eve. It's now hovering around 32,500 today.

When economies rebound, people usually move about in greater frequency. That means gas goes up, too.

The average gas price in April 2019 was $2.80 per gallon according to AAA. What was Trump doing wrong?


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
> My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
> There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
> Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


i have a back up car, prius. i switch to prius if i feel like gas is too high. but i feel like grandmom while i drive prius,haha.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
> My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
> There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
> Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


California is the highest Gas prices in the country, because of taxes.

The price/gallon went from (my cheapest station) $2.69/gallon in January to $3.69/gallon today, March 24.

I fill the tank every day I drive, 6-7gallons. That's about $35 per day in fuel.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> California is the highest Gas prices in the country, because of taxes.
> 
> The price/gallon went from (my cheapest station) $2.69/gallon in January to $3.69/gallon today, March 24.
> 
> I fill the tank every day I drive, 6-7gallons. That's about $35 per day in fuel.


Shit, I don't like the sound of it, do you think it's going higher?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe it's just me. 🤔 

Does anyone remember gasoline approaching 99 cents a gallon.





And complaining it was getting too high?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Shit, I don't like the sound of it, do you think it's going higher?


Yes. Traditionally cost goes up in spring



observer said:


> Maybe it's just me. &#129300;
> 
> Does anyone remember gasoline approaching 99 cents a gallon.
> 
> And complaining it was getting too high?


There was an AM PM that was on a busy corner that held the line for a long time.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Yes. Traditionally cost goes up in spring
> 
> 
> There was an AM PM that was on a busy corner that held the line for a long time.


November or December 2001.

Right after 9-11. I was driving by an Arco station that was selling gas for .99.

I turned to my 11 year old son and told him, look at that sign, you will never in your lifetime see 99 cents per gallon again.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

OldUncleDave said:


> California is the highest Gas prices in the country, because of taxes.
> 
> The price/gallon went from (my cheapest station) $2.69/gallon in January to $3.69/gallon today, March 24.
> 
> I fill the tank every day I drive, 6-7gallons. That's about $35 per day in fuel.


around 2.80 in DC.



observer said:


> November or December 2001.
> 
> Right after 9-11. I was driving by an Arco station that was selling gas for .99.
> 
> I turned to my 11 year old son and told him, look at that sign, you will never in your lifetime see 99 cents per gallon again.


i remeber people complained gas went up over 1 dollar 2000.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> California is the highest Gas prices in the country, because of taxes.


that isn't the only reason. Another big reason Calif has it's own 'blend' that only comes from a couple refineries.


----------



## Johnjackson (May 28, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> [HEADING=2]What are you paying for fuel per gallon ?[/HEADING]
> I pay $0.105 per kiloWatthour, which at 33 kWh per gallon works out to $3.47 / gallon equivalent... but at about 140 miles per gallon equivalent, my fuel cost is 2-1/2 cents per mile, which works out quite well.


This is what all you trump haters wanted ,enjoy it

This is what all you trump haters wanted, so enjoy it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that isn't the only reason. Another big reason Calif has it's own 'blend' that only comes from a couple refineries.


And at the very beginning of the 'busy season' one of them shuts down (they take turns) for 'routine maintenance and refurbishing' which 'creates a temporary shortage of the California additive fuels', which of course results in 'a price premium'.
These people in California as stupid as a damn fence post.
Over and over and over ... the same shit.
And nobody sees it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And at the very beginning of the 'busy season' one of them shuts down (they take turns) for 'routine maintenance and refurbishing' which 'creates a temporary shortage of the California additive fuels', which of course results in 'a price premium'.
> These people in California as stupid as a damn fence post.
> Over and over and over ... the same shit.
> *And nobody sees it.*


Nobody sees it, because it doesn't happen. The refineries in California have their scheduled turnarounds from October to April. I worked in the Bay Area refineries for twenty years and never saw a scheduled shutdown in the summer.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> And at the very beginning of the 'busy season' one of them shuts down (they take turns) for 'routine maintenance and refurbishing' which 'creates a temporary shortage of the California additive fuels', which of course results in 'a price premium'.
> These people in California as stupid as a damn fence post.
> Over and over and over ... the same shit.
> And nobody sees it.


That's capitalism, deal with it.

Why is it, that if you have a six-figure medical bill it's "personal responsibility"? If a box house costs $700,000 or rent for a one-bedroom apartment is $1500 to $2000 a month it's "fair market value"? But when gas goes up a few cents people come unglued? People are strange.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> No it's not Biden or that despicable incompetent baboon we had the last 4 years that dictates the prices.


Biden has only been POTUS for 2 months.

OIl is bought MONTHS in advance, so when the election was trending 'D' oil price contracts went up becuase no matter what LIE Bye-DUMB told, we knew that fracking and public lands would be limited... anything that spooks the markets affects price.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm just waiting to see if gas prices go over $4 if that happens then we are a back into a serious problem. Prices dipped significantly after the "virus" 3/2020. Now there's more people back on the road so I expected a rise back up. I remember in the very late 90's gas was .79- .89 a gallon after 2001 it slowly went up. In 2007-2010, minimum $4+ per gallon. Hopefully, President Harris brings back the steam/solar car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> These people in California as stupid as a damn fence post.


that group which you belong too as well.

It's not like we can do anything beyond drive less, right? Or run out and buy a Tesla. I"m all for it. Convince my wife unit to toss her precious prius.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> So average here is 278 per gallon Michigan .Detroit .Depending on the area .All the way up to 3 dollars a gallon.
> My predictions are still 5 a gallon by memorial day. What are you predictions ? https://www.newsweek.com/keystone-xl-pipeline-oil-joe-biden-climate-change-lawsuit-1577088 Obama Joe = higher fuel costs .. Also do not aske me about Joe killing out tax breaks . That standard deduction is 14000 .
> There are rumors it will be cut next year ! Meaning higher taxes
> Edit 93 fuel is 410 per gallon here


$3.59 at ARCO but I've already seen over $4 at some stations.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Seems to me prices have dropped slightly.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Let's keep it going. 5 dollar per gallon by summer. I believe in you!!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Let's keep it going. 5 dollar per gallon by summer. I believe in you!!!!


Only if YOU are willing to pay it. Remember 90% of gas pricing is just gouging. They sell at what they THINK they can get


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> California is the highest Gas prices in the country, because of taxes.
> 
> The price/gallon went from (my cheapest station) $2.69/gallon in January to $3.69/gallon today, March 24.
> 
> I fill the tank every day I drive, 6-7gallons. That's about $35 per day in fuel.


The gas tax in California is 53.3 cents per gallon. In Alabama, it's 24 cents per gallon. That difference in tax of 29.3 cents per gallon doesn't explain the $1.20 difference in price. They charge more in California because of supply and demand. California refineries have to run at their peak to meet demand. 
As the economy continues to improve, higher gas prices are to be expected. It really shouldn't be a surprise. High unemployment/quarantine means less demand and lower prices. High employment and no quarantine will mean high demand for gas and higher gas prices.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

forqalso said:


> They charge more in California because of supply and demand


partly. But a lot of it is the 'calif only' blend. Calif has higher standards for gas, which results in a blend only a few refineries can produce.

Better air, higher gas costs. Good trade?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> partly. But a lot of it is the 'calif only' blend. Calif has higher standards for gas, which results in a blend only a few refineries can produce.
> 
> Better air, higher gas costs. Good trade?


but mostly they charge what they think you will pay


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> but mostly they charge what they think you will pay


that could be true for anything sold to the public.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

forqalso said:


> The gas tax in California is 53.3 cents per gallon. In Alabama, it's 24 cents per gallon. That difference in tax of 29.3 cents per gallon doesn't explain the $1.20 difference in price. They charge more in California because of supply and demand. California refineries have to run at their peak to meet demand.
> As the economy continues to improve, higher gas prices are to be expected. It really shouldn't be a surprise. High unemployment/quarantine means less demand and lower prices. High employment and no quarantine will mean high demand for gas and higher gas prices.


The gas in California is different than the gas in Alabama, it's more expensive to refine. There are actually 13 different types of petroleum sold in America. It primarily has to do with emissions.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Only if YOU are willing to pay it. Remember 90% of gas pricing is just gouging. They sell at what they THINK they can get


I love it. I want it 8 to 10 per gallon.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Prices slightly down.
https://www.google.com/search?q=oil...j0i22i30l9.3381j1j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 This chart i would call it stay flat wait for a pattern . To much risk to buy or sell it now. So you could see prices stay the same for a wile. My opinion only It it breaks 19.50 you will see the 5 gallon per gallon this summer .
If it goes to 14 expect lower prices all summer .Refering to the google chart . Not my platform .
Now this is not the main chart for petro gasoline . But it does give you an idea whats going on.
If i had to enter a position i buy long but it will come down before it goes up. I would not touch it right now. not the best picture . west texas oil live chart .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$1.18 here per litre of regular in Soviet Kanuckistan.........it went up 20% in 6 weeks........because ??


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

.27 a gallon for diesel.... please support your local oil company...I don't


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Only if YOU are willing to pay it. Remember 90% of gas pricing is just gouging. They sell at what they THINK they can get


"Whatever the Market will bear."


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

forqalso said:


> The gas tax in California is 53.3 cents per gallon. In Alabama, it's 24 cents per gallon. That difference in tax of 29.3 cents per gallon doesn't explain the $1.20 difference in price. They charge more in California because of supply and demand. California refineries have to run at their peak to meet demand.
> As the economy continues to improve, higher gas prices are to be expected. It really shouldn't be a surprise. High unemployment/quarantine means less demand and lower prices. High employment and no quarantine will mean high demand for gas and higher gas prices.


You are correct....
I'm still peeved at the behavior of our beloved and benevolent oil producers who take advantage of the California demand vs production. The oil companies happen to find a reason to give us rolling shutdowns for unplanned "maintenance" issues just about the time when the demand will peek, thus raising prices .....each and every year. Why? Because they can get away with it.
Just got back from Las Vegas and enjoyed the lower fuel cost but when you compare Alabama to California fuel tax..... remember if you want those tax benefits ..... you have to live in Alabama.

Me.. I like California living.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> You are correct....
> I'm still peeved at the behavior of our beloved and benevolent oil producers who take advantage of the California demand vs production. The oil companies happen to find a reason to give us rolling shutdowns for unplanned "maintenance" issues just about the time when the demand will peek, thus raising prices .....each and every year. Why? Because they can get away with it.
> Just got back from Las Vegas and enjoyed the lower fuel cost but when you compare Alabama to California fuel tax..... remember if you want those tax benefits ..... you have to live in Alabama.
> 
> Me.. I like California living.


Gas prices are a racket. Period. Yes some states tax more, but that is pennies and dimes. Same state pricing varies dramatically because each vendor sets the price, and has different motivations for doing so. 
Here in Washington state prices are lowest on the east side of the mountains in rural (less affluent) areas and close to military bases. Fuel is most expensive in affluent areas and urban centers AND right near the refineries.

WAIT!!!!!!! RIGHT NEAR REFINERIES? So rural communities around refineries pay lots more for gas than rural communities 200 miles from those same refineries? But shipping costs and labor and basic economics should mean.......

ITS ALL A RACKET. you pay what they think you will pay


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Gas prices are a racket. Period. Yes some states tax more, but that is pennies and dimes. Same state pricing varies dramatically because each vendor sets the price, and has different motivations for doing so.
> Here in Washington state prices are lowest on the east side of the mountains in rural (less affluent) areas and close to military bases. Fuel is most expensive in affluent areas and urban centers AND right near the refineries.
> 
> WAIT!!!!!!! RIGHT NEAR REFINERIES? So rural communities around refineries pay lots more for gas than rural communities 200 miles from those same refineries? But shipping costs and labor and basic economics should mean.......
> ...


They have it down to a science.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Our gas is going up 9 cents per litre next week, because the "Dear Leader" has mandated thru virtue signalling that it shall be so.

Globalism is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 578551
> 
> 
> This is a pix my step son took in Richmond, Ca.
> ...


I use to live in Vallejo. This shit is funny as chuck!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> You are correct....
> I'm still peeved at the behavior of our beloved and benevolent oil producers who take advantage of the California demand vs production. The oil companies happen to find a reason to give us rolling shutdowns for unplanned "maintenance" issues just about the time when the demand will peek, thus raising prices .....each and every year. Why? Because they can get away with it.
> Just got back from Las Vegas and enjoyed the lower fuel cost but when you compare Alabama to California fuel tax..... remember if you want those tax benefits ..... you have to live in Alabama.
> 
> Me.. I like California living.


California living:
Rolling black outs
High taxes
High fuel prices
High energy prices
A dying economy
A dwindling population
SURFS UP THOUGH


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> A dwindling population


not fast enough.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> California living:
> Rolling black outs
> High taxes
> High fuel prices
> ...


Funny thing.

I've gone through more blackouts here than I remember going through in Mexico.

We just had another one early this morning. It wasn't even hot yet.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

observer said:


> Funny thing.
> 
> I've gone through more blackouts here than I remember going through in Mexico.
> 
> We just had another one early this morning. It wasn't even hot yet.


America is the only country that is not war torn, in a civil war or going through a genocide that it is common for people to go a week or two straight without electricity.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> America is the only country that is not war torn, in a civil war or going through a genocide that it is common for people to go a week or two straight without electricity.


With us it's usually just 2-3 hours.

I spent most of two years in Mexico in 2019-2020 and don't remember a single black out there. They used to be fairly common in the 80s.

We've had at least 4 here in the past two years.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

observer said:


> With us it's usually just 2-3 hours.
> 
> I spent most of two years in Mexico in 2019-2020 and don't remember a single black out there. They used to be fairly common in the 80s.
> 
> We've had at least 4 here in the past two years.


In most countries including third world it is the same. Couple hours, sometimes up to 4 or 5. A day at the very worst. US is the only country I have heard of that is not in an extreme situation like undergoing an invasion or a genocide or something like that where people hooked up to the main electrical grid are told they need to go 3 weeks without electricity because of winds or heat. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> With us it's usually just 2-3 hours.
> 
> I spent most of two years in Mexico in 2019-2020 and don't remember a single black out there. They used to be fairly common in the 80s.
> 
> We've had at least 4 here in the past two years.


In South Africa, a marginal second world country, load shedding has become a way of life this past 20 years. Lack of production is the reason.

In Cali it is to stop fires in windy dry weather I believe.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> California living:
> Rolling black outs
> High taxes
> High fuel prices
> ...


I'm not sure how you jump from oil prices to all this but, since you're from one of our red states with limited access to information I can understand your parroting the Fox, Newsy, OAN Newsmax mantra.

I'm happy where I'm at and please stay in your neck of the woods. 
During this pandemic, California had to dig into it's budget surplus that we have for a rainy day. 
What is the size of your surplus? 
California surplus $26 billion vs Indiana -$885 deficit.

*"California, with its nation's largest labor force of 19.4 million people, has by the highest GDP of any state, at nearly $2.8 trillion in the first quarter of 2020. It has also been one of the fastest growing, expanding at an annualized rate of 3% from 2015 to 2020, the fourth highest GDP growth rate of any state.Aug 27, 2020"*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I


Big Lou said:


> I'm not sure how you jump from oil prices to all this but, since you're from one of our red states with limited access to information I can understand your parroting the Fox, Newsy, OAN Newsmax mantra.
> 
> I'm happy where I'm at and please stay in your neck of the woods.
> During this pandemic, California had to dig into it's budget surplus that we have for a rainy day.
> ...


I live in A blue state special one


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I
> 
> I live in A blue state special one


Please stay there! We'll still get the trumplets coming to California for vacation and we welcome the money. 
In the meantime, please refer to our Official Complaint desk and it will be directed to the appropriate department.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Please stay there! We'll still get the trumplets coming to California for vacation and we welcome the money.
> In the meantime, please refer to our Official Complaint desk and it will be directed to the appropriate department.
> 
> View attachment 581779


Doesn't Cali have a declining population


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just lost power again.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

observer said:


> Just lost power again.


It's Californication


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> California living:
> Rolling black outs
> High taxes
> High fuel prices
> ...


Good, stay away please.

I have lived in Cali for over 5 years and I have experienced zero rolling black outs. Fuel price is high but I don't have to use heat in winter, and I don't have to worry about snow or rain when I drive.

Rest are just plain false, Cali is still one of the biggest economy with a growing population, I see you are infected with bunker boy's delusional virus as well, you are fabricating "truth" in your brain.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Good, stay away please.
> 
> I have lived in Cali for over 5 years and I have experienced zero rolling black outs. Fuel price is high but I don't have to use heat in winter, and I don't have to worry about snow or rain when I drive.
> 
> Rest are just plain false, Cali is still one of the biggest economy with a growing population, I see you are infected with bunker boy's delusional virus as well, you are fabricating "truth" in your brain.


Would you like me to completely rip your statement apart piece by piece or will you settle for just this and admit you are wrong.... please tell me you want it to be ripped apart


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Would you like me to completely rip your statement apart piece by piece or will you settle for just this and admit you are wrong.... please tell me you want it to be ripped apart
> View attachment 581835


You are a perfect Uber driver.

California has the largest population, it's normal it lost the most population as well. Lost population simply means the number of people moved out, that is all. 
*BUT, more people are moving in. In 2019 California had 39.5 mil, 40 mil+ in 2020. *


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> Just lost power again.


Storm? I live rural here in washington, so I installed a 24000 watt propane generator to manage the situation. In South Africa we have a larger generator, because the rolling blackouts seem to get more frequent each summer


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> You are a perfect Uber driver.
> 
> California has the largest population, it's normal it lost the most population as well. Lost population simply means the number of people moved out, that is all.
> *BUT, more people are moving in. In 2019 California had 39.5 mil, 40 mil+ in 2020. *


Ok, let's do this....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> Storm? I live rural here in washington, so I installed a 24000 watt propane generator to manage the situation. In South Africa we have a larger generator, because the rolling blackouts seem to get more frequent each summer


Beautiful day here. Not sure why the power is going out. It's warmer than normal but not hot like in the summer.

Yea, In Mexico, I've got a Miller gas welder/generator for emergencies and when I need to weld something at the ranch but I haven't had to hook it up to the house in decades.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> Beautiful day here. Not sure why the power is going out. It's warmer than normal but not hot like in the summer.
> 
> Yea, In Mexico, I've got a Miller gas welder/generator for emergencies and when I need to weld something at the ranch but I haven't had to hook it up to the house in decades.


We had big wind and light snow here
today. No outages though.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Your claim to the largest economy doesn't take into account the fact that a vast sum of employment in the state has to do with importing of goods....4.8 million of the jobs present in the state rely solely on this.... the states largest produced goods are agricultural, making it roughly equal to Brazil in that regard....

The population of California fell .18% this year to be exact... although historically the population is growing

California pioneered deregulation of the energy industry, thus incentivizing a producer to lower the amount of available power to drive prices up...see Efron

Shall we proceed to talk about deficit?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> We had big wind and light snow here
> today. No outages though.


I lied power out at midnight.

the genset has a 7 second lag.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok. Now I'm getting annoyed.

Power is out AGAIN.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I lied power out at midnight.
> 
> the genset has a 7 second lag.


Go green... the hard way


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The problem with these power outages is that when electricty comes back on it could damage electronics.

I'm fairly certain that a power outage a couple years ago took out my stackable washer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> The problem with these power outages is that when electricty comes back on it could damage electronics.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that a power outage a couple years ago took out my stackable washer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 582023


I've got those on my TVs. There's like 3-4 different things that need the TV and power.

I just never thought I'd need one for the washer and dryer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I've got those on my TVs. There's like 3-4 different things that need the TV and power.
> 
> I just never thought I'd need one for the washer and dryer.


EVERYTHING is computer chip operated these days.
I don't know why they don't equip the whole house with a surge protector.

I guess most houses were built before we became a third world country so they weren't needed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> EVERYTHING is computer chip operated these days.
> I don't know why they don't equip the whole house with a surge protector.
> 
> I guess most houses were built before we became a third world country so they weren't needed.


I remember having a surge protector for the house in the 80s, in Mexico.

I never expected to need one here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I remember having a surge protector for the house in the 80s, in Mexico.
> 
> I never expected to need one here.


It's gonna get worse.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> I remember having a surge protector for the house in the 80s, in Mexico.
> 
> I never expected to need one here.


My old man back in the day...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Doesn't Cali have a declining population


In 2020 there has been an increase of people leaving Cali for good.
The actual number compared to the population is so negligible that it doesn't impact the overall state. 
California has always been a magnet and will continue to attract people because that's where he high paying jobs are and that's where the quality of life is the best.

Me? I like it here and intend to stay.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> In 2020 there has been an increase of people leaving Cali for good.
> The actual number compared to the population is so negligible that it doesn't impact the overall state.
> California has always been a magnet and will continue to attract people because that's where he high paying jobs are and that's where the quality of life is the best.
> 
> Me? I like it here and intend to stay.


I spend a little time on my local Reddit. Two, three times a week there are posts from people moving here.

Please stay in Iowa or Illinois or Kansas. We are overcrowded here, taxes are outrageous, crime is through the roof. &#128521;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> In 2020 there has been an increase of people leaving Cali for good.
> The actual number compared to the population is so negligible that it doesn't impact the overall state.
> California has always been a magnet and will continue to attract people because that's where he high paying jobs are and that's where the quality of life is the best.
> 
> Me? I like it here and intend to stay.


How are you defining quality of life? 
Average pay is 62k. A year a while 
Average nation wide is 52k
Rent in Cali is 51% above the national average


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if you put your faith in that POS, well it just demostrates how OLD you are.


Juggalo9er said:


> Rent in Cali is 51% above the national average


if only that detail kept people out of calif. Or caused them to move OUT of calif. All for it. Buh bye...take your kids and cars with you. cya.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SHalester said:


> if you put your faith in that POS, well it just demostrates how OLD you are.
> 
> if only that detail kept people out of calif. Or caused them to move OUT of calif. All for it. Buh bye...take your kids and cars with you. cya.


The incredibly high cost of living would keep me out and is the number one reason cited for people leaving


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> How are you defining quality of life?
> Average pay is 62k. A year a while
> Average nation wide is 52k
> Rent in Cali is 51% above the national average


I reckon I'm lucky.
I live in the OC and life is pretty good here. 
My property taxes are higher than I'd like, but I know I have to pay for the services that keep this county going. 
The weather is pretty darn nice here in So Cal. 
I'm looking at California average medium income at $75.235 (no. 8) compared to the top Maryland at $85,805.

Tax burden we're #10 compared to NY.
Two of the 12 top tech jobs in the nation are in California. SF and LA
5th in lowest work hours compared to the 5 highest work hours which are all red states in the bible belt. 
*Rent.... We're number 2 highest behind Hawaii. 5 out of the 10 highest rent cities in the nation are in California. *
If you want the lowest rent....try Mississippi... Ever been there? Biloxi is fun.



observer said:


> I spend a little time on my local Reddit. Two, three times a week there are posts from people moving here.
> 
> Please stay in Iowa or Illinois or Kansas. We are overcrowded here, taxes are outrageous, crime is through the roof. &#128521;


 Overcrowding in Cali? Outside of LA Area, the Bay area, population is pretty sparse.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> I reckon I'm lucky.
> I live in the OC and life is pretty good here.
> My property taxes are higher than I'd like, but I know I have to pay for the services that keep this county going.
> The weather is pretty darn nice here in So Cal.
> ...


I'm trying to keep people from moving here. &#129323;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Doesn't Cali have a declining population


It depends ... numbers don't lie but you can make them say any thing you want.

If 200,000 working, property owning, tax paying citizens leave Silicon Valley last year, but 200,000 illegal immigrants cross over and get into the social system ... has California lost any thing? Has America? Maybe the population isn't going down but, ... quality of life sure is.
We can't even keep the lights on in California any more.
I bet they are on all the time in Mexico City and Buenos Aires.

I feel sad for America.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It depends ... numbers don't lie but you can make them say any thing you want.
> 
> If 200,000 working, property owning, tax paying citizens leave Silicon Valley last year, but 200,000 illegal immigrants cross over and get into the social system ... has California lost any thing? Has America? Maybe the population isn't going down but, ... quality of life sure is.
> We can't even keep the lights on in California any more.
> ...


I FIXED IT FOR YOU


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It depends ... numbers don't lie but you can make them say any thing you want.
> 
> If 200,000 working, property owning, tax paying citizens leave Silicon Valley last year, but 200,000 illegal immigrants cross over and get into the social system ... has California lost any thing? Has America? Maybe the population isn't going down but, ... quality of life sure is.
> We can't even keep the lights on in California any more.
> ...


The lights and power goes out not because of inability but because of lawsuits. PG&E has lost several lawsuits over property loss and death from wires blowing down in hard winds or other weather related equipment failures, they just turn it off when the winds are high. Of course there are naturally occurring equipment failures too.

But you knew that already, You are just living out your Drama Queen desires

The Wrongpublican mantra of Lie until you are right seems alive and well.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> The lights and power goes out not because of inability but because of lawsuits. PG&E has lost several lawsuits over property loss and death from wires blowing down in hard winds or other weather related equipment failures, they just turn it off when the winds are high. Of course there are naturally occurring equipment failures too.
> 
> But you knew that already, You are just living out your Drama Queen desires
> 
> The Wrongpublican mantra of Lie until you are right seems alive and well.


They are a criminal organization with a state mandate. They are sued because they are actually guilty of murdering people due to negligence. That is why judges keep finding them guilty. Since they have a monopoly the entire population must suffer for it. Afghanistan right now has a more reliable power network than California. Think about that.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Afghanistan right now has a more reliable power network than California. Think about that.


Afghanistan also has great hashish. All we get here in CA is low-grade brick weed from Mexico.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> %The lights and power goes out not because of inability but because of lawsuits. PG&E has lost several lawsuits over property loss and death from wires blowing down in hard winds or other weather related equipment failures, they just turn it off when the winds are high. Of course there are naturally occurring equipment failures too.


Yea, it's a chicken or egg thing.
I've lived in California my whole life. Was born here and spent 90% of my life here. It's only been the last five years that PGE has been failing to do it's job. Can blame it on ecology, or politics or both.

But, the point is that it is estimated that 500,000 people a year are leaving California.
And, about 500,000 people are entering California.

Most of the people leaving are tax paying, job holding citizens.
Most of the people entering are drug dealers, gangsters and illegal aliens.

So, the population of California is not going down.
But ... there goes the neighborhood.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Afghanistan also has great hashish. All we get here in CA is low-grade brick weed from Mexico.


LoL
You know better than that.
You (and I) live in the middle of The Emerald Triangle.
We grow the finest herb _in the world_, bar none.









This is ten grams of shatter going to the lab for testing.









Gorilla Glue #4









Please drive safely out there.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It depends ... numbers don't lie but you can make them say any thing you want.
> 
> If 200,000 working, property owning, tax paying citizens leave Silicon Valley last year, but 200,000 illegal immigrants cross over and get into the social system ... has California lost any thing? Has America? Maybe the population isn't going down but, ... quality of life sure is.
> We can't even keep the lights on in California any more.
> ...


As for California..... do your part.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Most of the people entering are drug dealers, gangsters and illegal aliens.


links, please. Or is most > 1? :roflmao:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> links, please. Or is most > 1? :roflmao:


Here's your links:
Pick out the doctors, engineers, assembly line workers, nurses, welders, auto mechanics ... 
you can tell who they are ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Here's your links:


entertaining, yes. Answer to my question, epic fail.

So when you use 'most' that means a sum greater than zero, ok I'll note that for future reference.

flanks, dude. Protect them from attack. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> flanks, dude. Protect them from attack.


Too late.
We been out-flanked by our own traitorous politicians.

The border is non existent.
Ask Native American Indians how that worked out for _them_.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Most of the people entering are *drug dealers*, gangsters and illegal aliens.


&#129300;


UberBastid said:


> We grow the finest herb _in the world_, bar none.
> 
> View attachment 582827
> 
> ...


-o:

Yea, yea I know.

It's legal in California.

Something tells me,you were growing it before it became legal.

&#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Something tells me,you were growingit before it became legal.


No, I wasn't.
What's your point?

I'm still not ... It's a Schedule 1 Narcotic according to the feds.

But, you gotta admit, that Gorilla Glue cola is a thing of beauty.
Cannibas porn.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> No, I wasn't.
> What's your point?
> 
> I'm still not ... It's a Schedule 1 Narcotic according to the feds.


Uhuh. Ya.



UberBastid said:


> But, you gotta admit, that Gorilla Glue cola is a thing of beauty.
> Cannibas porn.


Could be.

I have never even taken a puff so I don't really know the difference from one plant to another.

I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Uhuh. Ya.
> 
> 
> Could be.
> ...


Not talking about puffing.
Just _look_ at that flower.
It is a thing of natural beauty.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

My fuel cost went up to .28 a gallon as I decided to Add some addictive into it.... inflation sucks


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> but at about 140 miles per gallon equivalent


LOL WUT????

You are not very good at this comparison thing.



UberBastid said:


> Savings should be 50% silver.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You were making so much sense until this.

Why not bitcoin? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

When the poop hits the fan, silver will be as useless as a keychain block printed on a piece of paper.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Why not bitcoin?


Simple.
I do not understand it.
I could spend the time and money to learn all about it - but, why.
I am well diversified with cash, metals ... plus three months supply of food, heritage seed and the land to plant it, fuel storage. Weapons and ammo.
And a plan.

It's all I can do.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL WUT????
> 
> You are not very good at this comparison thing.
> 
> ...


Nope. Silver an Gold will carry MORE value


----------

